# Lost screensavers



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Last night my kindle froze on a page I was reading, so I had to remove battery cover and reset.  that was fine, but all my original screensavers have disappeared and I get only a blank screen when it is asleep.  what to do?  Many thanks,
Gail


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

That's really interesting; I haven't heard that one before!  It may seem counter-intuitive, but I would try another reset.  You can't delete the original screensavers, so I think maybe your Kindle it still not quite right.  If that doesn't work (or you're hesitant about doing it), you can always call customer service.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Well that was easy enough!  Problem solved....I should have thought to do it again myself.  thanks so much!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Yay!  Glad it worked out.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

On the one hand I'm very glad everything is fine with your Kindle; I am however, deeply disappointed that I'm not looking at screensavers of Jack and Sayid and Kate and Locke and dear brave Charlie.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

I have NO idea what you're talking about!  Enlighten me, please!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

He's talking about the TV show.... Honestly, the first time I saw the topic, I thought the same thing.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

so call me stupid!  as you can guess, I don't watch the show!  sorry for that, forgive me!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> On the one hand I'm very glad everything is fine with your Kindle; I am however, deeply disappointed that I'm not looking at screensavers of Jack and Sayid and Kate and Locke and dear brave Charlie.


LOL!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Count me in as somebody who was looking for the TV series screensavers....The season opener is on Wednesday...can't wait!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> On the one hand I'm very glad everything is fine with your Kindle; I am however, deeply disappointed that I'm not looking at screensavers of Jack and Sayid and Kate and Locke and dear brave Charlie.


LOL! The same thought did cross my mind...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

marianner said:


> LOL! The same thought did cross my mind...


Same here!!


----------

